# where to buy storebought cubes.. in canada.



## Samania (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah greetings from the north. Im canadian.. meaning i ride a polar bear to school every day and apparently the only stores that sell rubik cubes are toys r us and possibly wal mart. they only sell the standard 3x3 cube.. so where can i buy storebought 4x4 cubes or 2x2 cubes? 

i miss those old keychain cubes that came in those little vending machines


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 5, 2010)

Walgreens for 3x3's. They have certain game stores in the U.S that sell jigsaw puzzles and board games. They sell Rubik 4x4 and 5x5.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 5, 2010)

rubiks.com is in Canada, maybe that works for you.


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2010)

If you live in Ontario, this should help. However, I would recommend coming to the Toronto Open Winter instead if it's not too far for you, because there will be cubes for sale at the merchandise counter.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 5, 2010)

Jai said:


> If you live in Ontario, this should help. However, I would recommend coming to the Toronto Open Winter instead if it's not too far for you, because there will be cubes for sale at the merchandise counter.



but the prices are ripoffs (no offence, just thought i should point it out)


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 5, 2010)

actually, last time i went (two weeks ago) ontario science centre had a giant stack of 2x2 3x3 4x4 and 5x5's with some 360's


----------



## Micael (Jan 5, 2010)

As Stefan said, rubik.com will works pretty well, I did it twice. However, I do not recommend the 4x4x4 from rubiks, I am not satisfied at all with mine. My mini QJ from popbuying.com is great and cheap, though (product #: 24169).


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 5, 2010)

The odds are you won't find any stores unless you live in a larger city. Until very recently I couldn't find any myself. I'd say your best bet is to buy online.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 5, 2010)

You want storebought 2x2 and 4x4s?!
Try getting eastsheen/LanLan 2x2 on line. Mefferts/QJ for a 4x4x4.\
But if you really want, Rubiks.com is where you can go for a storebought.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 5, 2010)

i live just outside toronto and at the mastermind in my mall they have 3x3s 
4x4s and sometimes 5x5s but there expensive i have seen rubiks 2x2s at toysrus also and a magic


----------



## Nolando (May 3, 2017)

I live in Canada too, and I bought my FanXin 3x3 at a store called One's. Its alright but its also good. But you can go to MasterMind toys and they have the Rubik's branded speedcube, which is also great.
Update: Newer cubes and other puzzles have been brought into stock at ones. FYI ones is at Vaughn mills, you can google the address. They sell really good puzzles, for lower prices mostly. You can also get the rubiks rsc from Mastermind I think.


----------



## Douf (May 3, 2017)

You can try a store called Discovery Hut (if you have one in your nearest big mall) has V-Cubes of all sizes and several different sizes of Rubik's brand and other similar twisty puzzles.


----------



## shadowslice e (May 3, 2017)

Hmmm 7 year bump.

Not quite a record but still pretty impressive.


----------

